
Ask HN: Any financial advisors on HN? - tixocloud
Looking to connect with financial advisors to understand the pain-points around client management and develop a useful solution.
======
fsflyer
Micheal Kitces <[https://www.kitces.com>](https://www.kitces.com>) writes
about technology for financial advisors.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. Had a look at this website and tried to reach out but still waiting
back. I'm afraid that he'll charge me consulting fees just to have a chat.

